# Slaaneshi Slaver force



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am sick and tired of staring at all my Guard stuff still in boxes. So I have decided to make a Chaos guard army while I wait for the new BA codex to finish my flesh tearers.

I have tried to make a traitor guard army in the past but could never find a theme I liked.
I decided to go with Slaanesh so they could allie with my Emperors Children.
I then thought about what type of Slaaneshi army would be most common and I decided Slavers.

Slaanesh followers always need slaves and I thought many lords would be living in the Eye of terror and would send out raiding parties to either ambush ships or raid worlds for slaves as this work would be below the lords. Also trading slaves would be a good way to survive in the eye.

So now on to the army list and models.
Army list wise I am not sure how a slaver force would work.
I have two ideas

1) I was thinking of using Forgeworld models as a type of chaosy merc group. They would not have much slaaneshi symbols or colours and would sort of downplay the chaos aspect. The Leaders of this force would be heavily slaanesh and would be kind of overseers of the slavers raids.

Army list wise would be lots of inf squads and maybe a few vet squads in chimeras with two leman russes. I like the idea of the Chaos merc but it does not scream a slaver force to me.

2) My second idea I am not sure on units. But it would be a more elite slaaneshi army. I was thinking about the EC before the HH and how they always wanted to be perfect. These slavers would only be vets and would focus on moblie warfare, such as Valks and chimera with Sentiales to outflank to help "round up " the slaves. All there heavy weapons would be moblie . I dont think Heavy battle tanks fit into this theme


So what I am asking you guys is what units do you think would fit in to a Slaaneshi slaver force and what models or conversions would you use.

Do you think I should go for a Chaos merc group hired by Slaanesh Lords to capture slaves or a highly elite and chaosifed Slaaneshi slaver force the kind that hits hard, steals slaves and then runs off before help can come.

I do see that I am basicaly making a Chaos version of Dark eldar but they cant have a monopoly on slaves.

I have searched a number of sites and I have never seen a full Slaanesh Traitor guard so I think it would be quite unqiue which is always good. I am just having problems getting the models and paint scheme down.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Slanneshi Slavers are called Dark Eldar


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

lots of conscripts lead by a commissar lord comes out to my mind, conscripts best represent slaves, and if you model a big mean looking bloke with a whip that can count as the commissar, forcing them forward to get slaughtered for there cruel masters.

maybe ogryns dressed in expensive clothing to look like overpampered overfed slave traders, maybe with a Chimera with a cage on the back instead of the transport compartment, with the slave models from GW for the dark eldar (although they could also make good bodyguards for the HQ)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the idea of the large slave units and I had a quick look in my Bitz box and found this old Slaanesh model.









and in the collectors selection of the warriors of Chaos I found this model.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300192&prodId=prod1690059

Both I think would be good for slave masters.
For the slaves do you think it would be best to use FW chaos guards as with all the gastanks it could look they have been drugged into service. Or use a number of models from other races and try to make them look beaten and slave like.0

I like the idea of fat Ogryn paymasters but I am not sure my greenstuff skills are good enough to make them look good.

Just need to found out how to do actually Slaanesh warriors for my Vet squads. I find slaanesh the hardest out of the gods to model for Traitor Guard.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think the FW guard look very slave like really, too cruel looking to look like victims, models from other races would look funky if done well, maybe model a collar round there necks with a bit of wire or something, if you could somehow get your hands on the old Gaunts ghosts guardsmen they would make good human slaves, as there uniform is very plain and not very military like
http://www.freewebs.com/guardsman/kuvat/IMG_0608.JPG
dunno what you could do from other races though.

as for the Ogryn slave traders you could use GW's plastic Ogres as a better base, might be allot less work than ogryns, and goldtooth would make an awesome counts as daemon prince
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300311&prodId=prod1160127
the gnoblars you could just paint up to look more like slave gretchin, or convert him on to a large plinthy thing carried by slaves, like out of 300 and what zerkses (or whatever) has.
(maybe replace the chicken bone though)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are excellent ideas! +Rep for both of you, for those great ideas.


----------

